# Schwinn Panther Dual Light Parts



## Christopher (Aug 25, 2016)

I have two sets of these lights where the shrouds and red components are in really great shape, but the lenses and guts are rather toasty.  I found the lenses that Classicriders sells, so I'm partially there.  What I'm missing is where to locate the metal guts and inner light reflector.  Anybody know of a place that sells old light parts or someone who could custom make them? 

Thx


----------



## Christopher (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2016)

Your best bet is to buy a doner set off of eBay. They come up fairly often, sets with just the shells and internal parts. I saw an NOS set in the box come up about a month ago...just have to keep watching.


----------

